# Looking for a Syrian Hamster Breeder wanted Near NEWBURY, BERKSHIRE



## hamsterwanted (Feb 27, 2010)

Hello
I have just joined your forum today as I'm having real trouble trying to find a hamster breeder. We are in Newbury, Berkshire and would like to buy a Hamster but not from the pet shop. 

Could anyone point me in the right direction at all? I need to get a Hamster that is well bred and well tamed as we have 2 children who will be handling him/her.

Any help would be much appreciated.

Thanks very much 

Sarah


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Ah.... you need Sue Carter - she's just outside Andover in Vernham Dean, and breeds really beautiful hamsters for show. The ones I had from her in the past were fabulous! Temperaments to die for, and lovely and big and cuddly. I doubt you will be disappointed with one of hers.

Her details are on this site as she is on the committee of the Midland Hamster Club:
Membership Form


----------



## hamsterwanted (Feb 27, 2010)

Wow, what a speedy reply, thank you so much Sue for taking the time to respond. I will definately be dropping her an email.

Thanks again

Sarah


----------

